# Allen Edmonds Sale



## NYtoNOLA (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey all, I am a long time lurker and very recent poster. I am in the market to purchase a pair of nice black dress shoes and was thinking about buying a pair of park avenues.

I was wondering when Allen Edmonds typically runs sales as I'm in no particular rush. I know they run 325 retail, how much are they generally discounted? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks all!


----------



## Happydayz (Dec 28, 2009)

Your best bet is to pick up a pair of seconds. If you need to be fitted just go into a store and get a proper fit there. Alternatively look up the Port Washington Shoe Bank and give them a call.

Not sure of the usual discount, but I believe you can get a pair of Park Avenue seconds for the $240-260 price range. 

These are shoes that for whatever reason cannot be sold at full cost, but are otherwise still good to go. I would not worry about quality or manufacturing error too much. I've probably seen a dozen or more seconds and only one had a noticeable defect that I would not put up with. The rest have only minor defects that would be indistinguishable from a first after one wear


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

Well, I heard from a retailer that the wholesale price is $225, so if you can get it at that price, I'd jump on it. Park Avenues will never go out of season, so AE has no need to get rid of them at a deep discount. Ebay has Park Avenues for about the same price as seconds. But...for all I know, they could be seconds.

I suggest you check out their year end sale for the 5th Avenues. Go to one of their stores.


----------



## Benzito (Aug 23, 2009)

Someone on SF posted an offer for $100 off the retail price with free UPS shipping. Do a search over there.


----------



## Timeless Fashion (Apr 12, 2009)

PAs do go on sale at dept stores like Nordstrom or Bloomingdales once in a while. I think in the past, they have been on sale as low as $199.


----------



## Francisco D'Anconia (Apr 18, 2007)

*Allen Edmonds on Sale - Black Soho*



NYtoNOLA said:


> Hey all, I am a long time lurker and very recent poster. I am in the market to purchase a pair of nice black dress shoes and was thinking about buying a pair of park avenues.
> 
> I was wondering when Allen Edmonds typically runs sales as I'm in no particular rush. I know they run 325 retail, how much are they generally discounted? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks all!


^ Right now you can buy a pair of first quality _Sohos_ on sale for about !$150. They are a plain cap toe oxford like the Park Avenue, but the silhouette of this last is sleeker on the "0" last. I'll PM you a suggestion on logistics.


----------



## LanceW (Jun 2, 2009)

I tried to go the Soho route and highly recommend it if you have enough room in the toebox. My sticky uppy toes required the PAs which I purchased on sale from AE for $295.

Good luck!


----------



## NYtoNOLA (Dec 31, 2009)

*Thanks for the help!*

I will definitely check out the SOHOs vs the PAs and get fit for both tomorrow. Thanks for the advice. If anyone else has any experience of comparing these two, I'd love to hear it. Also if anyone has an idea when the next time they expect to see the PA on sale is I would love to know.


----------



## Bartolo (Mar 2, 2009)

I much prefer the Soho model.


----------



## NYtoNOLA (Dec 31, 2009)

*Victory!*

I headed the advice here and am having a new pair of SOHOs shipped to me (at a healthy discount). I hope they turn out to be as good as the group here believes.

Thank you all for your advice!

-NYtoNOLA


----------



## //Michael (Jul 29, 2008)

NYtoNOLA said:


> Hey all, I am a long time lurker and very recent poster. I am in the market to purchase a pair of nice black dress shoes and was thinking about buying a pair of park avenues.
> 
> I was wondering when Allen Edmonds typically runs sales as I'm in no particular rush. I know they run 325 retail, how much are they generally discounted? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks all!


Tony the Tailor is running a $100 off AE--someone started a thread on this forum...


----------



## Sny (Nov 30, 2009)

*Sky Valet - Soho Q*

Sky Valet in DC is selling Park Avenues online for $276.25 if you don't want to go the factory second route for that model. I was disappointed that Nordstrom did not include the Park Avenues in its recent Men's sale. . I had been searching online for a PA 10D in Merlot and SkyValet was the best deal I found.

To get the best deal on the Soho, should I contact the factory store? The best deal I've found online was for around $200 on Amazon.


----------



## Hanzo (Sep 9, 2009)

I would contact the factory store first and foremost to see if they still have your size available. They ran out of my size over a month ago in the Soho in cognac and I'm still kicking myself for waiting as long as I did. I wouldn't want you to go through the same thing. :crazy:


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

Sny said:


> Sky Valet in DC is selling Park Avenues online for $276.25 if you don't want to go the factory second route for that model. I was disappointed that Nordstrom did not include the Park Avenues in its recent Men's sale. . I had been searching online for a PA 10D in Merlot and SkyValet was the best deal I found.
> 
> To get the best deal on the Soho, should I contact the factory store? The best deal I've found online was for around $200 on Amazon.


....

www.bestmastertailor.com Reading sales announcements on forums help.


----------



## NYtoNOLA (Dec 31, 2009)

*SOHOs*

I ordered my SOHOs direct from the AE store and the price was $149. Since no tax from state to state, there was only a $3 shipping fee, bringing the sale to a cool $152.

They only have a few left in random sizes. I was lucky enough to have a small foot (I usually wear 8.5 or 9), and they had a couple of 8.5s remaining.

Good luck all!


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

I am in a similar situation in that I will want to get a pair of Macneils at some point in the future (it would be nice to have them within the next year or so, but no rush). Does AE have regular reoccurring sales at its retail stores (no Nordstrums here, just an AE store)? Is the shoe bank route something I should consider for the Macneil? I'm not really sure I understand the whole "shoe bank" thing; could someone please elaborate? (i.e. could I get wide widths? is it a physical place, or is it a webpage? are the seconds recraftable? etc.)


----------



## Virginia-Style (Oct 21, 2010)

My experience is the Shoebank did not reply to my emails - but calling them was effective - (262) 284-7158 - ask them to email you their list in your size. Sometimes they do sales and sometimes the web site does sales but I do not recall seeing the more popular / traditional models on sale - the sales seem to be shoe by shoe and not a store wide discount on 1sts. The list they will email you for 2nds will include the price.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

rwaldron said:


> I am in a similar situation in that I will want to get a pair of Macneils at some point in the future (it would be nice to have them within the next year or so, but no rush). Does AE have regular reoccurring sales at its retail stores (no Nordstrums here, just an AE store)? Is the shoe bank route something I should consider for the Macneil? I'm not really sure I understand the whole "shoe bank" thing; could someone please elaborate? (i.e. could I get wide widths? is it a physical place, or is it a webpage? are the seconds recraftable? etc.)


AE has a number of outlets across the country and the Shoebank is the name of the outlet at the factory. They carry both firsts and seconds. Sales can be of either specific models or a general discount eg. 15% on everything. They have a computer inventory of everything in every store and can get you what is available. If a size is in inventory somewhere, they can get it for you. Seconds are certainly recraftable, generally the only thing wrong is something like a slipped stitch, very rarely is it really noticible and those ofr us who have both firsts and seconds often forget which are which. The staff is very friendly and very knowledgeable, just call.

ALLEN EDMONDS FACTORY SHOE BANK OUTLET
201 East Seven Hills Road
Port Washington,Wisconsin, 53074
262-284-7158

Mon- Fri 8-8 Central Sat 9-6


----------

